# Couple of new things



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Took a couple of classes this weekend and made a couple of new things. Hope you enjoy the pocket watch and Christmas tree ornament bird house.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Both very nice but I love the watch!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

That watch is awesome


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like them both!


----------

